
How Not to Be Stupid - mix0-12
https://fs.blog/2019/01/how-not-to-be-stupid/
======
threeme3
GPT3 generated article?

~~~
Hard_Space
I don't know - the anecdote about being asked to do a talk by a conference
investor is very specific. GPT-3 would have to be willing to just plagiarize
that story from elsewhere, or synthesize/invent it, which is outright lying.
Perhaps it does that, though - access is too restricted to get a clear
picture, and I'm beginning to think it will stay that way.

